# First Facial Bar



## Luckyone80 (Feb 9, 2015)

So it's not much to look at but I'm pretty happy with it and I hope it works for my friend. So it's uncolored and unscented, made with lard, oo, co, shea butter and castor oil. I did mix in a bit of french green clay but you can't tell. I washed my face with a sliver of it last night and it didn't leave my face feeling dry so thats a good sign, we shall see in a month or so!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks very lovely!

IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice.  Looks creamy.  Congratulations!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks wonderful!


----------



## Rowan (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks lovely and really creamy.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 9, 2015)

That looks lovely and creamy


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Those are some beautiful bars! I love the creamy simplicity and the pretty swirls on top. They look very elegant to me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 9, 2015)

I love the tops!! Sounds like a lovely soap


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2015)

A simple white bar is like the little black dress of the soap world. Looks elegant, goes with everything and never is out of style. beautiful.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 9, 2015)

I love simple bars like yours - just beautiful!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## malymaka (Feb 23, 2015)

They look wonderful, I am trying to find a facial bar at the moment for acne skin and a shampoo bar for sensitive scalp.  I haven't been in love with the couple I have made so far.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 23, 2015)

I love the simplicity of the soap. It looks really creamy.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been using this soap on my face since a few days after making it and I love it! It still has a couple weeks left to cure but I can't wait to see what my friend thinks of it.


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 24, 2015)

They look so lovely and creamy ! Great job!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 24, 2015)

They look really nice, love what you did with the tops. It's great to see a plain soap look so elegant.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful, creamy, scrumptious bars......love 'em!


----------



## TJ (Feb 25, 2015)

They look so creamy and beautiful. Love them!


----------



## autumngirl27 (Mar 7, 2015)

The bars look so luxurious!  Beautiful!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know how you can say it's not much to look at.....it's gorgeous! It's smooth and creamy looking, exactly the kind of soap I like to use, especially for my face. My facial soaps never have fragrance or color. With that kind of soap, you're much more likely to pay attention to how the soap "feels", which is why (I think) we all began making soap in the first place.....because it feels so good. No apologies necessary, whatsoever. I'm posting again, because I'm really gravitating toward "plain" bars these days, and I'm always surprised when someone is apologetic about the fact that their amazing soap doesn't have color or fragrance. Soap is so much more than that. Be proud of your amazing soap!


----------



## Luckyone80 (Mar 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> I don't know how you can say it's not much to look at.....it's gorgeous! It's smooth and creamy looking, exactly the kind of soap I like to use, especially for my face. My facial soaps never have fragrance or color. With that kind of soap, you're much more likely to pay attention to how the soap "feels", which is why (I think) we all began making soap in the first place.....because it feels so good. No apologies necessary, whatsoever. I'm posting again, because I'm really gravitating toward "plain" bars these days, and I'm always surprised when someone is apologetic about the fact that their amazing soap doesn't have color or fragrance. Soap is so much more than that. Be proud of your amazing soap!


 
Aww thank you! I've made another batch of this soap and I just love it myself, it feels awesome and ever since I've started using it my face doesn't seem as dry. Usually its dry and flakey in the winter and I'm always slathering on lotion battling with it but honestly I haven't had to do that ever since using it. Deff a keeper recipe!!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Mar 11, 2015)

I use those same oils in all my soaps. I just love it too!  Care to share your recipe? I wonder how close ours are?


----------

